# Problème lecture films plex et XBMC



## AbouZaid (21 Juin 2012)

Salut à tous,

J'ai une apple TV 2 untethered avec IOS 5.1, j'ai pu installer xbmc pour visionner mes films sur mon Imac.

Depuis peu j'ai des problème d'accès aux différents dossiers qui sont partagés sur mon Imac et xbmc n'arrive plus à les ouvrir.

J'ai installé alors PLEX, ajouté un serveur sur le mac et sur l'apple TV. j'arrive bien à voir les différents films sur plex, mais une fois que veux lancer l'un d'eux, j'arrive à la page d'accueil de l'Apple TV.

Qls saurait l'origine du problème?

Merciiii à tous...


----------

